# Cryin' Shame



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 22, 2010)

From The NPHA site.

"These two were found locked up (dead) about 10 miles East of my place yesterday."


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 22, 2010)

dang... horrible way to die

yall got some nice bucks roaming those parts


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 22, 2010)

They start early in your neck of the woods, huh?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw that one either yesterday or the day before and said it was from Indiana.


----------



## breachless (Sep 22, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> They start early in your neck of the woods, huh?



Yeah I was going to say I don't think the rut starts until quite a bit later on in the fall up here...


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 23, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I saw that one either yesterday or the day before and said it was from Indiana.



Yes, Indiana. The president of the NPHA Jason Bruce, took the photo.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 23, 2010)

It was posted on an Kentucky hunting forum that I mod by a guy that lives near the state line.

I guess the story he got must have been incorrect. It said that one of them was still alive and the responding CO put it down.

The deer here in KY started shedding velvet about 3 weeks ago and they are already sparring per several trail cam pics posted on the forum that I mentioned.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw something similar in a taxidermy museum. 2 bucks locked up found dead….

They were mounted standing in a fighting stance…it was awesome….

I agree on it being a sad way to go….

Outdoorsman


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2010)

In Maine they found locked Moose Antlers so they made a reproduction.

https://www.keepmecurrent.com/lakes_region_weekly/news/article_285c1d68-aec1-11de-8a6c-001cc4c03286.html?mode=story


----------



## lswoody (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a shame. Hard to tell about the buck on the left but the one on the right looks like it has some good mass.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 25, 2010)

breachless said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > They start early in your neck of the woods, huh?
> ...




I found 8 or 10 scrapes today in multiple food plots.

Hopefully, I will be camped out over this particular clover field tomorrow evening.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been coming across scrapes since mid-summer. Hopefully the frequency will pick up here in the next couple weeks.


----------

